# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  С наступающим Новым годом!

## JAHolper

Дорогие друзья, до нового года осталось всего ничего. Многие хотят в следующем году что-то изменить в своей жизни. Так было всегда, Новый год - время волшебных перемен. Но не каждый знает секрет исполнения новогодних желаний. Сейчас я его вам раскрою.

Прежде всего, вспомните всё что с вами произошло за этот год: радостные события и огорчения, неблагоприятные дни и счастливые мгновения, новых знакомых и старых друзей. Оцените каждое событие, которое вам запомнилось. Затем, хорошенько помечтайте и придумайте что вы хотите изменить в новом году. Напишите список желаний в ежедневнике, блоге, на рабочем столе, где угодно. И, как можно чаще, заглядывайте в него чтобы проследить, не исполнился ли уже какой-нибудь пункт. Отнеситесь серьёзно к составлению списка и никогда не изменяйте своим желаниям. Иначе они перестанут вам доверять, и тогда вам придётся перестать верить в них. Обязательно сделайте это до Нового года. Приступите прямо сейчас! Никогда не откладывайте ничего на потом. Поверьте, вы можете делать в несколько раз больше, если только захотите. Не забудьте загадать желание под бой курантов, и ровно через год вы с удивлением обнаружите, что ваша жизнь изменилась в лучшую сторону!

С наилучшими пожеланиями, СВАЕ.

----------


## Mashulya

какая прелесть))))

----------


## Vanya

нееееет не хочу. хочу в ЭТОМ году изменить, чтоб в след-ем знать что уже всё хорошо и ничё менять не нужно, а только развивать...чего собственно и всем желаю. с наступающим

----------


## Mashulya

> нееееет не хочу. хочу в ЭТОМ году изменить, чтоб в след-ем знать что уже всё хорошо и ничё менять не нужно, а только развивать...чего собственно и всем желаю. с наступающим


а разве понятие "развитие" не подразумевает под собой "некоторые изменения"??? как ни крути, время заставляет нас что-либо менять, будь это в этом году, следующем или через 10 лет

----------


## Vanya

подразумевает  я немножко о другом говорил, ума нехватает объяснить))))) Коля, залей ума на ФТП))

----------


## JAHolper

В общем Ваня хотел сказать, что не обязательно ждать следующего года чтобы начать хорошо жить.

----------


## Vanya

спасибо залил. только себе))))

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## maf7409

Народ, с НАСТУПАЮШИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!

----------


## гость

Спасибо!Да будет ТАК!!!!!!!

----------


## vetra

Очень приятно, сижу и улыбаюсь как идиотка  Спасибо  Красивая штука!

----------


## vetra

С наступающим всех!

----------


## АВИАТОР

Красиво. Ёё можно сохранить на ПК?
Всех с наступающим

----------


## JAHolper

> Красиво. Ёё можно сохранить на ПК?


Не думаю 
Разве что можешь попробовать сохранить в виде странички вот это: http://svae.by/uploads/files/2012/

----------


## vyura

Спасибо за поздравления! Всем желаю в Новом 2012 году счастья, радости, веселья и успехов!!!!

----------


## Carlen

Новые встречи уже на пороге,
Новые нас развлечения ждут.
Радости, счастья, улыбок, здоровья
Всем форумчанам в Новом году!

----------


## JAHolper

Наверняка, многим, как и мне, за пять минут до нового года было совсем не до этого старого _телика_. Так что можете теперь на трезвую голову посмотреть поздравление. 


Новогоднее  обращение  президента  республики 
Беларусь А.Г. Лукашенко к белорусскому народу








P.S. Перекосило его немного.

----------

